# Martinis?



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Whose a fan? Vodka or Gin? Dry or Not? Dirty or not Dirty? Rocks or not?

I never really got into Martini's because I am a scotch guy but a few weeks ago, I had a really good Vodka Martini, a little dirty with three olives, it really was great. Last week, we were at my friend Richies house and he made us Gin Martinis, dry with 3 olives and I must say, the Gin gave it another dimension of character. Because I am impulsive, I have been going to every Bed Bath and Beyond in the area because they had a sale on Martini glasses and I don't own any. It was 4 9.25 oz glasses for $9.99 so what the hell. Well after a week and no luck and worse, my boss took me out a few days ago and ordered, you guessed it, MARTINIS. So today I hit up the BB&B by my work and they didnt have the 9.25oz glasses for $9.99 BUT they had 4 11.5oz glasses for $9.99. Needless to say, I am on my 2nd 11 oz Martini right now. It is a Vodka Martini (I have no Gin here but will certainly get some., a little dirty and with 5 olives. MMMMM MMMMM MMMMM. 
How do you like yours?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

> Whose a fan?


Me.


> Vodka or Gin?


Vodka. Gin tastes like a pine cone dipped in acetone.


> Dry or Not?


The proper way to add vermouth to your martini is to gently wave the bottle at it from across the room.


> Dirty or not Dirty?


Either way. Sometimes things are better dirty.


> Rocks or not?


If it's on the rocks it is no longer a martini.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

The rocks statement is true I suppose but staunch gin enthusiasts would say a Vodka Martini is not a Martini either. As far as Vermouth, I put about a half ounce in the class when I am chilling it with the ice and water, I swirl it, dump it all out then pour my drink. It's just the right amount for me so far.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I _really_ want to like martinis, but, I have yet to have one that I enjoyed. It doesn't help that I loathe vodka.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

JGD said:


> I _really_ want to like martinis, but, I have yet to have one that I enjoyed. It doesn't help that I loathe vodka.


Try Gin maybe? Vodka is a very clean spirit and you would need to use a decent one unreminiscent of rubbing alcohol. I would say try some flavored ones but I can't really endorse that although I have had espresso martinis that were great.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

scottw said:


> Try Gin maybe? Vodka is a very clean spirit and you would need to use a decent one unreminiscent of rubbing alcohol. I would say try some flavored ones but I can't really endorse that although I have had espresso martinis that were great.


I'll have to give them another try with some gin. I think what I need to do is go to a nice bar that specializes in them...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

or drive up to my house for some and then plenty of smokes down by the lake.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm a pretty big Martini fan. When using Vodka, I don't really consider it a Martini. I'll throw 3 shots of Bombay Saphire in a shaker with ice, and depending how I feel, probably just under half a shot of Vermouth. Shake 24 times into a chilled martini glass with two jumbo olives.

Perrfect.

I've tried other Gins, but always come back to Bombay Saphire. More often than not, I'll usually pair it with a nice Robusto. Something like a BRC or PSD4.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I enjoy Bombay and also had Martin Miller which was great. Always an odd number on the olives (italian thing) but the Jumbos are dynamite. Funny enough, I never paired one with a cigar. I'm sure the good old cuban twang follows though the tanginess of the olives


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

scottw said:


> or drive up to my house for some and then plenty of smokes down by the lake.


This is probably the best idea.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

By the way Jimmy, when did you change your username? Who do you think you are? Prince?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

scottw said:


> By the way Jimmy, when did you change your username? Who do you think you are? Prince?


I changed it a couple weeks ago. When I joined Puff I just picked my college e-mail login because it was the easiest to remember, and because I didn't plan on posting too much. So, since I'm here to stay I figured it was about time I change it. That, and because I think I'm Prince.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

JGD said:


> I changed it a couple weeks ago. When I joined Puff I just picked my college e-mail login because it was the easiest to remember, and because I didn't plan on posting too much. So, since I'm here to stay I figured it was about time I change it. *That, and because I think I'm Prince.*


Fuggin funny Jim. OK, thank you counselor.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

scottw said:


> Fuggin funny Jim. OK, thank you *counselor*.


Only another year and a half! Thank God!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Martini # 4, loving these:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hendricks Gin, splash of Noilly Pratt vermouth and a slice of cucumber. Sometimes I substitute the cucumber for a blue cheese stuffed olive! Delicious!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> Hendricks Gin, splash of Noilly Pratt vermouth and a slice of cucumber. Sometimes I substitute the cucumber for a blue cheese stuffed olive! Delicious!!


Yeah I heard Hendricks utilizes a cucumber infusion too which lends to this flavor profile. I can see it with the blue cheese olive but my contention with the stuffed olives is that they are packed in oil which leaves an unsightly sheen on top of the drink. What I have done in the past is get pitted queen olives and buy a block of feta or blue cheese and stuff the olives myself and make the a little dirty using 1 tbsp of juice in the drink.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeehaw!

I like the flavor of tanqueray in a martini... :martini: but I had noticed many years ago that the gin seemed to induce a "mean spirited buzz"...

So I don't drinkem but I used to like to soak the green olives in a jar of gin in the fridge and then just eat the olives :hungry:


errrr, does that count :ask:




no, I didn't think so...


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

scottw said:


> Whose a fan?


Me too!



scottw said:


> Vodka or Gin?


Either depending on the mood, but usually gin. If your gin tastes like taking a bite of a Christmas tree then perhaps you need to buy a better brand.



scottw said:


> Dry or Not?


Generally, I like a higher proof gin dry. Sometimes the weaker gins need a little "help" from a splash of vermouth.



scottw said:


> Dirty or not Dirty?


I keep things clean.



scottw said:


> Rocks or not?


It becomes a mere cocktail if it's on the rocks.

Despite what James Bond says, always STIR your gin or vodka.

Trivia: A proper martini will have olives. Gibson is a martini with an onion.


----------

